# Penny the Patriotic Pooch!



## PennysMom (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's Penny's July 4th dress, which I also have one listed on Etsy! 
http://www.etsy.com/shop/ThePawshPooch


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

A gorgeous dress.. and an even more gorgeous model!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

aw how adorable does she look!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, so cute. it looks sparkly too


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

That is so cute! I was thinking about 4th of July outfits for my pups but I'm not sure they would like the firework show and that's all we go out for, especially this year we both work late that day. (Grrr.)


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

you're good! she looks adorable


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Oh! I love it! Looks like Penny does too


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Beautiful dress!!...ive been searching for weeks for 4th of July themed outfit for Twig for the British Chihuahua Club Garden Party as the theme is 4th July ive run out of time to order anything from the US now the dress would have been perfect tho


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Haha I'm glad u ran out of time chloe haha I still havnt thought of anything for the chihuahua garden party yet  where were you tonight? I missed seeing the little man B xxx


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Love the dress and as far as your little gal she 
looks lovely in it!


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Here are my two in their outfits for the 4th of July celebration. For some reason Dottie would not situp for the photo - she usually poses for me - maybe she didn't like those colors - lol.


----------



## PennysMom (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you ladies!! Penny loves her little dress, she does all the "cute" work! hehe I just started using another style that i ordered from petitepuppypatterns.com

Suekadue they are toooo cute!!!! Love their outfits!!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Beautiful dress!!! And gorgeous model too!!!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

beautiful for both!!


----------



## Gamma (Jul 11, 2010)

Perfectly precious! Dress and model. Where did you find such beautiful material?


----------



## PennysMom (Feb 15, 2010)

Gamma said:


> Perfectly precious! Dress and model. Where did you find such beautiful material?


Thank you! I found the material at Joann, that's usually where I purchase most of my materials =)


----------



## wantobeachimum (Jun 18, 2010)

Just gorgeous aww


----------

